# geotagging DSLR with iPhone



## msdarkroom (Mar 30, 2012)

Does anybody use their iPhone to geotag their DSLR images?

If so, how are you doing it?
What do you recommend?

Thanks.

-MS


----------



## daniemare (Mar 30, 2012)

I use GPS4cam. Simple enough app that works well. Yes it drains battery power but all gps type devices will. It has several acuracy settings and works out of country. Also a quite cheap solution


----------



## almograve (Mar 30, 2012)

check on GeotagPhotos
http://www.geotagphotos.net/en/

they have a java app compatible with Windows and Mac and with RAW format (didn't test with 5D mk III)


----------



## msdarkroom (Mar 31, 2012)

daniemare said:


> I use GPS4cam. Simple enough app that works well. Yes it drains battery power but all gps type devices will. It has several acuracy settings and works out of country. Also a quite cheap solution



Simple enough is right. Bought it, love it, wrote a blog post about it already!

Thank you for the info. Great app.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.dslrbot.com/

this works well too


----------



## Caps18 (Apr 5, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> http://www.dslrbot.com/
> 
> this works well too



Does it send the info by IR so the photos are tagged in real time? Do you know of any iPhone apps that could do this?

Does anyone know if you can connect your iPhone over bluetooth if you plug in a USB-bluetooth adapter into the WFT-4a?
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/542685-REG/Canon_2553B002_BU_30_Bluetooth_Adapter.html

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Mini-Bluetooth-Laptop-Adapter/dp/B001E96JBK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1333599137&sr=8-4


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 5, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dslrbot.com/
> ...


no you set the phone and camera time to the same it makes a log file which you use later to generate the geotagging in post


----------

